# Significant Site Upgrade Complete



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Mar 2011)

All,

I wanted to let you know that this morning, a major upgrade was completed on the site. It resulted in only a few minutes of downtime, but moves us forward to the current version of our operating system. This provides much greater security and a few new administrative features. If you notice any problems, please let me know.


Cheers
Mike


----------



## JMesh (19 Mar 2011)

I'm unable to post into the Military Discounts thread. Tried it on both Milnet and Navy, neither worked.


----------



## Occam (19 Mar 2011)

JMesh said:
			
		

> I'm unable to post into the Military Discounts thread. Tried it on both Milnet and Navy, neither worked.



I posted into it okay...


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Mar 2011)

So I guess I can post, just got 2x 403 errors inside the forum when trying to make replies. Gonna test a bit more and update this post.

Update: The error only occurs when I try to post a reply with a quote in it. Normal posting works, as does editting.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Mar 2011)

OK, I think I know what's happening... I'll take a look...


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Mar 2011)

I've either made things better, or worse.


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Mar 2011)

Same - e-mail inbound with specific error message.


----------



## PuckChaser (19 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've either made things better, or worse.



Lets see, is this better?

Edit: Yep, its better, quotes work now.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (19 Mar 2011)

Pretty sure it's still not fixed, though it may be a bit better...


----------



## Edward Campbell (22 Mar 2011)

I'm not sure if it's an upgrade problem, but I was trying to attach a photo (400_ish_ KB) and I got a white screen with this:

_Request Entity Too Large_

The requested resource
/forums/index.php
does not allow request data with POST requests, or the amount of data provided in the request exceeds the capacity limit.
Apache/2.2.17 (Fedora) Server at forums.army.ca Port 80


----------



## McG (22 Mar 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's an upgrade problem, but I was trying to attach a photo (400_ish_ KB) and I got a white screen with this:
> 
> _Request Entity Too Large_
> 
> ...


I had the same problem last night.  Total three files of 75 to 160 kb each, and I had to split them over multiple posts.


----------



## GAP (22 Mar 2011)

There's a 200K limit on pics....I find that if I slightly resize the pic in "Infranview"...the algorithm brings them down dramatically smaller than the original and still maintains most of the quality...


----------



## Occam (22 Mar 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> There's a 200K limit on pics....I find that if I slightly resize the pic in "Infranview"...the algorithm brings them down dramatically smaller than the original and still maintains most of the quality...



There is a free "Image Resizer" PowerToy for Windows XP/Vista/7 that works pretty well, too.

http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/OS-Enhancements/Image-Resizer-Powertoy-Clone.shtml


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Mar 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's an upgrade problem, but I was trying to attach a photo (400_ish_ KB) and I got a white screen with this:
> 
> _Request Entity Too Large_
> 
> ...


Just got the same sort of message trying to attach a 126 KB PDF file in the Libyan fracas thread.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Mar 2011)

Same here, with a 177 Kb image attachment;



> Request Entity Too Large
> The requested resource
> /forums/index.php
> does not allow request data with POST requests, or the amount of data provided in the request exceeds the capacity limit.
> Apache/2.2.17 (Fedora) Server at forums.army.ca Port 80


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (24 Mar 2011)

I've made a change... hopefully it will help more than it hurts.


----------



## J.J (24 Mar 2011)

Mike Bobbitt said:
			
		

> I've made a change... hopefully it will help more than it hurts.



Can I expect to get banned again?  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (24 Mar 2011)

WR said:
			
		

> Can I expect to get banned again?  ;D



That depends on what Starbucks you frequent.    >


----------



## McG (24 Mar 2011)

WR said:
			
		

> Can I expect to get banned again?  ;D


It is a sure thing if you press the Any Key.


----------



## ltmaverick25 (26 Mar 2011)

I seem to be having trouble logging in constantly over the last few days.  It keeps telling me there is an error due to cookies.  And the only thing I know about cookies is that I eat too many of them.  Not sure if this is as a result of the changes or not but I have only noticed this problem in the last 3 days or so.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (26 Mar 2011)

Cookies allow you to remain logged in between sessions. If you have a cache cleaner or other tool that is wiping out these cookies, you'll be forced to log in each time you restart your browser or restart your computer. The best thing to do is to check the settings of your anti-virus program and your browser, to see if either is set to clear your cache or delete cookies.


----------



## Edward Campbell (27 Mar 2011)

E.R. Campbell said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's an upgrade problem, but I was trying to attach a photo (400_ish_ KB) and I got a white screen with this:
> 
> _Request Entity Too Large_
> 
> ...




The picture attach thingy works again. Thanks, Mike.


----------



## Dissident (3 Apr 2011)

The main page of army.ca is fine, but as soon as I click any links the background goes to white in any thread or sub forum. Is it just me? I am using Firefox 4.


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2011)

I don't see anything like that... is it still happening for you?


----------



## Dissident (4 Apr 2011)

No, I'm good now. Rebooted my laptop a couple of times(for other reasons) and it was gone. I think it was because I had just installed Firefox 4, maybe?


----------



## tango22a (4 Apr 2011)

Now if we could just get rid of these smarta$$ April Fools' "Jokes" that nearly cause strokes, heart attacks, etc. to unsuspecting denizens of this website. 

Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (4 Apr 2011)

I don't think so, as I've been using Firefox 4 on a test system for quite some time. Glad to hear it's resolved though.


----------

